# who has the cheapest iphone plan?



## edmondk

So it seems that a fully functional iphone plan with data generally costs about $70.
I am wondering who has the cheapest non-data I phone plan.

Post your plans with a price and descriptions.


----------



## kb244

I thought your only choices with an iPhone in Canada was Rogers and Fido and as such would be pretty much the same?


----------



## edmondk

it would but there are different plans and people get random credits as well which lowers individual bills.


----------



## kb244

edmondk said:


> it would but there are different plans and people get random credits as well which lowers individual bills.


I don't speak from experience, but from what I seen especially in this forum, Fido more times than not turned out to be the cheaper one when it came to non-data plans.


----------



## Vexel

My5 250 Anytime - $25
6GB Data - $30
iPhone Package - $15

All together, taxes in.. $79/month


----------



## MikeyMac

I have the killer offer, 17.50, tacked on vvm, call display, txting, 15, then added 6gb data, taxes in, looks like 79$


----------



## HowEver

$18 corporate, + $5 for 6pm/weekends, -$5 credit
includes enhanced voicemail, call forwarding, call waiting, conference calling, detailed billing, per second billing after first minute
+ $30 6GB data, $6.95 SAF, $0.50 911 - $0.25 credit

_Edit_: 200 minutes daytime.

.


----------



## Adrian.

$17.50 (250 minutes, unlimited evenings and weekend starting at 5 pm), $11 (125 txts, unlimited incoming:lmao:, voicemail, call display)+ $6.95 + $.50= about $40. 


I have WiFi absolutely everywhere I go. It is my personal phone. I have a blackberry for work so I don't miss anything all that important ever.


The only programme I wish I had a data plan is SodaSnap. It sends pictures you have taken on your iPhone to email addresses as post cards with a nice message. Oh well, I can live without it.


----------



## John Clay

150 Anytime minutes ($10), per second billing, $11 value pack, $30 data plan, $10 discount... total of $48.45/month, including SAF and 911.


----------



## aclveb

John Clay said:


> 150 Anytime minutes ($10), per second billing, $11 value pack, $30 data plan, $10 discount... total of $48.45/month, including SAF and 911.


how do you get it so cheap? is your voice plan cheaper than a killer offer?
than can you tell me what it is? pls..


----------



## John Clay

aclveb said:


> how do you get it so cheap? is your voice plan cheaper than a killer offer?
> than can you tell me what it is? pls..


It's a grandfathered plan from 2000.


----------



## satchmo

FYI everyone...OP's original question is who has lowest *non-data* plan.

300 minutes anytime, 100 text messages, voice mail, call display (really old Talk30 plan)

$30 + 6.95 + 0.50 +taxes = $42.32


----------



## MacGYVER

I have a quick question for you "grandfathered" posters: How are you helping with the question of the OP? Are we to assume that they are hooked up to the same carrier as you for the last 20 years or so? Not like the OP will be able to call in and get your plan, so how does that help the OP. In reality it confuses those who don't have access to "grandfathered" plans. Showing off is one thing  but helping the OP would be better in their decision


----------



## DS

250 Weekday, UL Evenings/Weekends @ 6 ($25)
Unlimited Incoming ($0)
Rogers to Rogers ($0)
100 Canadian Long Distance ($0)
$15 Value Pack ($5 after $10 Credit)
$30 Data Plan

$60 Before Taxes and BS Fees, $76.22 after. I've never actually had it that low due to Intl Long Disatance Charges and Roaming, but that's what the base plan would go for.


----------



## edmondk

The grandfathered plans are okay as long as they indicate that. I kind of had a twofold interest in seeing what the cheapest available plan is ( although I am pretty sure that has to be the Fido $17.50 plan) and in seeing if anybody has some crazy cheap plan through grandfathering and credits.


----------



## Adrian.

I think it is a little ridiculous that cell plans have gotten more expensive over time. Isn't it supposed to be the other way around?


----------



## Delroy666

Here's my grandfathered voice plan:

Rogers 20 MTH = $10
Bonus 20 Minutes = $0
Monthly Plan Credit = -$5
SAF fee = $6.95
911 fee = $0.50

= $14.07 with tax

(+ $30 / 6GB data plan of course)


----------



## kostyaf

*$25 Student Plan:* MY5+5, 1000 Eve/Weekend (6PM), 100 Outgoing, 500 Incoming
*$15 Smartphone Value Pack:* 2500 Texts, Caller ID


----------



## kloan

DS said:


> 250 Weekday, UL Evenings/Weekends @ 6 ($25)
> Unlimited Incoming ($0)
> Rogers to Rogers ($0)
> 100 Canadian Long Distance ($0)
> $15 Value Pack ($5 after $10 Credit)
> $30 Data Plan
> 
> $60 Before Taxes and BS Fees, $76.22 after. I've never actually had it that low due to Intl Long Disatance Charges and Roaming, but that's what the base plan would go for.


Man, I WISH I could get that plan.... that's perfect.

Mine's:

250 Daytime - $35
- Unlimited Eve/Weekend @ 9pm
- Unlimited Rogers/Fido

$15 Value Pack
$30/6GB
$6.95 SAF

Comes to just under $100/month.


----------



## SeeB

hi there..here is what I got:
150 days minutes
Illimited night/weekend from 19h
Illimited enter call
2500 mss txt/ caller ID / voice messages

With no dataplan for a total of 55$.. Think that is a good plan for me ;-)


----------



## HowEver

Do you have an Airmiles Card? Switch to the $17.50 EPP. You won't get unlimited Rogers/fido or 6pm starts included, but it won't be $35 to start with.

(You can get an Airmiles card number in a couple of minutes online.)




kloan said:


> Man, I WISH I could get that plan.... that's perfect.
> 
> Mine's:
> 
> 250 Daytime - $35
> - Unlimited Eve/Weekend @ 9pm
> - Unlimited Rogers/Fido
> 
> $15 Value Pack
> $30/6GB
> $6.95 SAF
> 
> Comes to just under $100/month.


----------



## scandals

in Manitoba:

250 anytime + 100 bonus mins
Unlimited local Rogers/Fido to/from text and voice.
6pm evenings/weekends for $25 ($20 if you don't want the bonus minutes)

add ons:
$10 my5
$15 iPhone value pack
$2 5pm early evenings
$30 6GB data
$6.95 SAF
50¢ 911


----------



## numac

*really cheap plan*

This will be my next plan:

- PetroCan phone $49.99+tx (one-time cost),
- 20 cents a minute ($20 airtime purchase, minutes last for 6 months), and
- using iPOD touch at hotspots and at home


----------



## tilt

HowEver said:


> Do you have an Airmiles Card? Switch to the $17.50 EPP. You won't get unlimited Rogers/fido or 6pm starts included, but it won't be $35 to start with.
> 
> (You can get an Airmiles card number in a couple of minutes online.)


You do not need an Airmiles card. This 17.50 plan is available to anyone and everyone. I spoke with Fido last night and the rep offered me this plan and also said I do not need to take a data plan at all and that I can get this plan with an iPhone and was I ready to place an order?

Cheers


----------



## HowEver

I was talking about Rogers, should have said. Also, other cards besides Airmiles work for this. Or, yes, going to fido, for the "Killer Plan."




tilt said:


> You do not need an Airmiles card. This 17.50 plan is available to anyone and everyone. I spoke with Fido last night and the rep offered me this plan and also said I do not need to take a data plan at all and that I can get this plan with an iPhone and was I ready to place an order?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## doubles87

Mines in my sig, check it


----------



## HowEver

Okay, I found the Rogers EPP:

$17.50/month + $6.95 SAS Fee + $0.50 911 Fee on 3 Years Contract Only.
200 daytime minutes
evenings from 5pm
weekends free



tilt said:


> You do not need an Airmiles card. This 17.50 plan is available to anyone and everyone. I spoke with Fido last night and the rep offered me this plan and also said I do not need to take a data plan at all and that I can get this plan with an iPhone and was I ready to place an order?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## John Clay

John Clay said:


> 150 Anytime minutes ($10), per second billing, $11 value pack, $30 data plan, $10 discount... total of $48.45/month, including SAF and 911.


I ought to mention that I've received another $10 discount as well as unlimited incoming calls, bringing my total per month to $43.45 taxes included.


----------



## Bogi094

*Epp*

I just have the normal fido EPP that came out this month. I think its a very good deal- for new customers, for existing ones just call retentions.


----------



## PlanetTelex

MacGYVER said:


> I have a quick question for you "grandfathered" posters: How are you helping with the question of the OP? Are we to assume that they are hooked up to the same carrier as you for the last 20 years or so? Not like the OP will be able to call in and get your plan, so how does that help the OP. In reality it confuses those who don't have access to "grandfathered" plans. Showing off is one thing  but helping the OP would be better in their decision


I think talking about grandfathered plans gives a good impression of what can be achieved through retentions. After being with Rogers for only 8 months, through retentions I got for $25

300 anytime
evenings @ 5
voicemail/call display/125 text
100 long distance

Not at good as grandfathered plans, but much better than what I signed up for and much cheaper too.


----------



## neesh0

I have my 3g and it is still on my family plan, an average of 30$/month with:
Between us calling
unlimited weekends and evenings
75 pooled weekday minutes
unlimited received texts

I never use my phone during the day since im in school, but after 5:00 I have unlimited calling


----------



## slicecom

DS said:


> 250 Weekday, UL Evenings/Weekends @ 6 ($25)
> Unlimited Incoming ($0)
> Rogers to Rogers ($0)
> 100 Canadian Long Distance ($0)
> $15 Value Pack ($5 after $10 Credit)
> $30 Data Plan
> 
> $60 Before Taxes and BS Fees, $76.22 after. I've never actually had it that low due to Intl Long Disatance Charges and Roaming, but that's what the base plan would go for.


:lmao: That's the EXACT plan I have only my $10 credit is on the voice plan, not the value pack.


----------

